# light on tank for eggs/fry?



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I read somewhere, to leave it on until they hatch... so I have. the male takes pretty good care for them 

But... after they hatch do I turn it off?


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I would say to continue doing the day night cycle for them. It just seems right to do light in day dark at night. Bettas need to sleep too.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

true. plus the lights are a bother since they keep waming the tank without me wanting them to. I perhaps may get a small lamp, so it does not shine on them anyways. That way during the day they can have a light without burning up >< lol

hahaha my friend says my betta male doesn't look very entertained on egg duty... "seems to come to see me as if to say, 'anything going on in the outside world?'"


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

No - you leave the lights on 24/7 until they are free swimming. So that dad can pick them up and put them back in the nest. If the light is off, there is a great chance of him not seeing them and possibly the babies fungusing or what not


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Good to know Cajun thanks for the correction. I freely admit I am a novice to all this.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Just turned the lights off last night on my current spawn. They were all free swimming as of yesterday.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Really Cajun? I have always givin a day night cycle just like they would in the wild but he does have a night light thats on low so they can see a little but even in complete darkness I have never found males have problems nor have they gotten a fungus.. maybe thats just me


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

That's what I was told by breeders, and everywhere I researched said the same. So I have done it and it's been cool.

Ya gotta remember that even in the wild though there would be light from the moon, and you also have to remember that our domesticated bettas are nothing like the wild bettas.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats what the night light mimics is the moon, its a low led blue/white one, and I know wild betta are different. I just have never noticed a lower spawn count because the light is off I notice males can sense the falling fry and usually catch them and in the morning no more then usual have fallen out of the nest. And I did read everywhere to leave the light on. Personally I feel safe with a night light for him and thats it sense betta can spawn outside they will be fine dark inside. That and I hate having lights on when I am going to bed


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

sounds good if it's working for you


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

..I think I may find a night light. the light on the tank makes the water heat up faster, more. Or, I will leave blinds up during day (if there is light...) and lights on at night?


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

I leave the light on for my betta dad as well. I know even if i turn off the light he will still work at the collecting the spawn and spitting them back into the bubblenest he never stops until they are free swimming, so to make it easier for him i leave the light on..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Makes sense


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't worry about it. I turn the lights off at night and I've never had much issue with unseen fry dying on the bottom. Sometimes I don't even keep a light on my spawn tubs and only use the light when I want to get a look at the fry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I used to keep the light on 24/7 in the spawning tank...but not anymore.....I do keep a lamp on all night in the room...but this is for me.....lol......in my outside spawns they only have moon light when the moon is out....lol.....

Fish also have what is called the "lateral line" this is a sensory organ that is used somewhat like echo location....this way they can feel/sense things in the dark-like predators, fry, food....etc......

Lots of different methods to spawn, rear, keep this species...its finding what works for you and your breeders/setup......


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

interesting... never knew about this lateral line.. maybe i should start turning my light off lol. i actually do turn the actual tank light off but i used to leave a small lamp on next to it. but yea like OFL said its all personal preference.. each breeder has their own unique way of doing things ^_^


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Keep the light on until they are free swimming. This way the male doesnt fall asleep and forget the eggs are there he may even eat them! I left mine on and my fry are now 3 weeks old  yay!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Light doesn't have anything to do with fry eating... that can be induced by stress or just because the fish does not have strong paternal instincts, same goes for forgetting the nest.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm interesting. Well my male hasn't forgotten the nest, however this is day two of the eggs... No fry!!! If tomorrow they don't appear should I take that as a "they won't hatch"?  it's my first spawn, but hey if it doesn't work out it's okay  my male's first time anyways (same with the female)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Eggs should hatch in 24-48 hours depending on temperature of the tank.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-sigh- guess then if tomorrow morning there is nothing then there is nothing... Temperature is at 25 Celsius, the water level at 5.5 inches, the air in tank is warm and humid, there's a floating plant, potted plant... And my male. :/


----------

